# Garmin Edge 705 8 GB with multiple maps



## dark13star (Mar 8, 2010)

I wonder if anyone can confirm that this configuration works?

The new firmware for the 705 supports 8 GB cards, but I believe that maps are still limited to 4 GB files (can't confirm). I am thinking of updating my topo and city maps and would like to get a single 8 GB card to hold them both. I am assuming that I can load both on the card, keeping to 4 GB each and select the appropriate map to use on the device.

If anyone is doing this, does it work well?

Thanks. Hoping to avoid switching chips between mountain and road rides. Better yet, hoping to avoid the problem of forgetting to switch chips.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

AFAIK, you are limited to a certain number of map tiles. A 2GB card holds all the possible map tiles with space to burn.

Now, with an 8BG option, it makes me wonder if they have (or plan to) eliminate that ancient limitation for the 705.


----------



## dark13star (Mar 8, 2010)

My 2 GB card won't even hold one full map title of the 24k topos. I have the Southwest DVD and there are 3.8 GB if you select the full map. I am running just a portion, which is fine. My main concern is getting street and topo on there together. I can't test it because my current street map is the type purchased on the card, not the DVD.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

The 4GB file size limit isn't a Garmin issue, it's a limitation of the FAT32 file system.


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

Garmin added 8GB card support two updates back in the 705. I know it is in the 60CSx updates too.



> Change History
> Changes made from version 2.90 to 3.10:
> 
> * Added ability to use waypoint elevation as the starting elevation for an activity when the user starts within approximately 30m of this waypoint.
> ...


The map size limit may be there on individual sets, but I have four different map sets for almost the entire state of California loaded in the card on my 705 that total well over 4GB.


----------



## trek85 (Jun 8, 2010)

Is there any magic required to switch between different map sets?

If I have Topo maps and City maps on the 8gb card how do I select which map will be displayed on the GPS?


----------



## PissedOffCil (Oct 18, 2007)

trek85 said:


> Is there any magic required to switch between different map sets?
> 
> If I have Topo maps and City maps on the 8gb card how do I select which map will be displayed on the GPS?


In Settings/Maps at the bottom you have the list with checkboxes of availalbe maps.


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

slocaus said:


> The map size limit may be there on individual sets, but I have four different map sets for almost the entire state of California loaded in the card on my 705 that total well over 4GB.


Is that all in a single file or separate files?

If so what are they all called?


----------



## slocaus (Jul 21, 2005)

6thElement said:


> Is that all in a single file or separate files?
> 
> If so what are they all called?


One single file named _gmapsupp.img_ loaded to the SD card using Mapsource, all in one session. Mapsource will build index files integrated in that filel to keep track of which one you want to view

On the Settings > Maps screen they are named

*US Topo* (Garmin Topo)
*California Topo* (from GPS File Depot)
*IbycusUSA* (from GPS File Depot)
*OSM Map* (from http://garmin.na1400.info/routable.php)

The _gmapbmap.img_ and _fs_image.ver_ files are the BaseMap and must remain in the unit


----------



## 6thElement (Jul 17, 2006)

So that single file is over 4GB in size? Interesting.

I've still only got a 2GB in mine from when I bought it a couple of years ago, but probably have sections of about 6 different map sets on it.


----------



## dark13star (Mar 8, 2010)

I haven't gone this route yet, but it is good to know I can. Instead, I've just been leaving chip with CO topo 24k in there. It has all the roads and seems to be routable (I thought it wasn't). I may not worry about a different map for road cycling anymore.


----------

